# [Off] Bon noël à tous

## titoucha

Tout est dans le titre, joyeuses fêtes à tous.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Guardian

Hum,

Comme je passais par là ...

Bon réveillon, compilez bien  :Smile: 

@+,

Guile.

----------

## nico_calais

Joyeux noël à tous.

----------

## mintux

Happy xmas all

&

Vive Gentoo !

----------

## bivittatus

Merci et j'en souhaite autant à tout le monde ici-bas!!!  :Wink: 

Et merci à tout le staff de fgo pour le maintien de cette mine d'or!!!

----------

## Magic Banana

Noyeux Joël aux gentooinstes ! Que le libre soit avec vous !

----------

## _Seth_

moyeux joël !

happy x(e)ma(c)s !

----------

## peapa

Joyeux Noël à tous !

----------

## Rvay

Bonnes fêtes de fin d'année à cette communauté très sympathique et très compétente que j'ai découvert il y a peu   :Very Happy: 

 Utilisez votre PC raisonnablement en ce jour de Noël  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Bon noel

 *Rvay wrote:*   

>  Utilisez votre PC raisonnablement en ce jour de Noël 

 

Et comment on fait si on bosse ? :p

----------

## El_Goretto

"A la Noyel, recompile la quenelle, et pour les étrennes, pète la toolchain."

Bonnes fêtes les gens  :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

joyeux noel les gars, doucement sur les huitres   :Laughing: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Joyeux Noël à tous!

----------

## tmasscool

Joyeux Noël aux gentooistes !

----------

## Yuu

Joyeux noël à tous  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## truc

tout pareil, mais en mieux

---

C'est sans appel, cherchez pas...

----------

## d2_racing

Joyeux noël à tous  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Jacqueline

hello  

Joyeux Noel a tous et plus particulierement a titouchat , l'auteur du post

----------

## Da_Risk

Noyeux Joel a tous !!!   :Razz: 

----------

## CryoGen

Joie yeux no well ah tousse !

----------

## geekounet

Noyeux Joël à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *Jacqueline wrote:*   

> hello  
> 
> Joyeux Noel a tous et plus particulierement a titouchat , l'auteur du post

 

Merci beaucoup ça me touche.

----------

## kernelsensei

Joyeux Noel à tous !

----------

## Enlight

Joyeux Noël les geeks!

----------

## marmotton

Noyeux Joël à tous !!

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Joyeux Noël les geeks!

 

Dit-il un jour de noël, depuis son pécé :p

Tu as des antécédants, qui ont été rappellés très récemment(style un 3 janvier, petit monologue sur le linkage machin)! alors attention!

----------

## DuF

Bonnes fêtes à tous !

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonnes fêtes  :Smile: 

----------

## RickyLoad

Joyeuses Fêtes de fin d'année 

Et 2009 de BONHEUR  :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Bonnes fêtes à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

Avec du retard aussi (because sevrage de pc pendant 1 semaine, ouin): bonne fêtes aux gentoïstes (et à tous les libristes de tout poil)

----------

